# PIzza Fatties for the NFL game



## erik (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of prep pics, slipped my mind. I have Bob Evens sausage, Pizza sauce, pepperoni, shredded mozzarella cheese both before and after the pepperoni layer, and lastly the bacon weave. Then, because I was out of my rub and feeling lazy, a sprinkle of Big Bob Gibson's rub from my trip down there last spring.

Anyway, here are the fatties ready to hit the UDS:








More pics as I finish up


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

Now your fatties look like they will be really yummO. You are well onto a great start. So keep the Q-view coming.


----------



## erik (Nov 7, 2010)

And all finished up







After a test taste, next time more cheese.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

aint nothing wrong with those there pictures Great Job.


----------

